# Chia Sẻ Cách Trị Môi Thâm



## vantuy (8 Tháng mười một 2017)

*Đôi môi hồng, tươi sáng luôn tạo sức hút đặc biệt. Tuy nhiên do tác nhân bên ngoài ánh sáng mặt trời, thói quen hút thuốc lá, tiêu thụ các thức uống chứa caffein, dùng mỹ phẩm kém chất lượng, bị dị ứng hoặc mất cân bằng nội tiết tố khiên đôi môi trở lên thâm sạm và kém sắc. Dưới dây là một số mẹo hữu ích để lấy lại đôi môi hồng tươi sáng*


*1. Cách trị môi thâm với chanh*




_*Cách trị môi thâm với chanh*_

- Chanh thường được dùng để điều trị hiệu quả các đốm nám, sạm màu trên da, *trị môi thâm* và vì vậy cũng sẽ phát huy tác dụng tích cực giúp bạn nhanh lấy lại sắc môi hồng quyến rũ.



-  Vắt một trái chanh lấy nước và thoa đều trên môi trước khi ngủ, thực hiện mỗi ngày từ 1 – 2 tháng bạn sẽ thấy đôi môi thâm sạm tươi sắc hơn hẳn.

- Để đạt hiệu quả nhanh, có thể cắt chanh thành từng lát mỏng, rắc chút đường và chà xát trực tiếp lên môi. Chanh sẽ giúp tẩy lớp tế bào chết, làm làn da tươi mới hơn nếu áp dụng hàng ngày trong vài tuần.



- Bạn cũng có thể trộn hỗn hợp 1/2 muỗng cà phê nước cốt chanh, một ít glycerin và mật ong, thoa lên môi trước khi ngủ và để qua đêm rồi rửa sạch với nước vào sáng hôm sau.

=>  Ngoài ra, bạn đang bị những vết thâm do quá trình xử lý mụn để lại hãy tham khảo bài viết : *trị thâm mụn*



*2. Cách trị môi thâm bằng hoa hông*





*Cách trị môi thâm bằng hoa hông*

- Hoa hồng mang lại nhiều hiệu quả dưỡng da độc đáo dành riêng cho phái đẹp, trong đó phải kể đến công dụng dưỡng da và* trị thâm môi*.
 - Hoa hồng có 3 tính chất dược liệu chính là làm dịu, làm mát và giữ ẩm da.



+ Ngoài ra, đây cũng loại hoa giúp tăng thêm màu hồng tự nhiên cho làn da thâm, sạm.

+ Vì vậy, bạn có thể trộn 1 giọt nước hoa hồng với vài giọt mật ong và thoa lên môi khoảng 3 – 4 lần/ngày, hoặc hòa lẫn 1 muỗng canh cánh hoa hồng, 1 muỗng cà phê bơ, mật ong và sữa chà xát nhẹ nhàng trên môi 2 lần/tuần.

- Ngâm vài cánh hoa hồng trong sữa khoảng vài giờ, xay hỗn hợp thành bột nhão, thêm 1/2 muỗng cà phê mật ong và 1 nhúm bột nghệ, áp lên môi và để gần 15 phút trước khi rửa sạch. Áp dụng khoảng 2 lần/ngày cũng sẽ giúp bạn nhanh có làn môi mịn màng và tươi sáng.

*3.Cách trị môi thâm nguyên liệu đường*







*Cách trị môi thâm nguyên liệu đường*

- Các loại mặt nạ* trị môi thâm* hiệu quả từ đường rất thích hợp cho những cô nàng hảo ngọt.
- Đường là loại mỹ phẩm tự nhiên có công dụng tẩy tế bào chết tuyệt vời. Do đó, dùng mặt nạ được điều chế từ 3 muỗng canh đường cát với 2 muỗng canh bơ mỗi tuần một lần sẽ giúp bạn mau khôi phục màu môi sáng tự nhiên.

- Bạn cũng có thể chà hỗn hợp gồm 1 thìa cà phê đường cát, 1 muỗng cà phê mật ong với nửa muỗng cà phê dầu hạnh nhân, hoặc trộn đường và kem lạnh làm thành mặt nạ và chà nhẹ lên bề mặt môi trước khi đi ngủ.

- Áp dụng 2 phương pháp làm đẹp này khoảng 1 tuần/lần sẽ nhanh có kết quả như ý muốn.

*4. Cách trị môi thâm với  các loại dầu*







_*Cách trị môi thâm với  các loại dầu*_

- Cả 3 loại dầu thông dụng như dầu dừa, ô liu và dầu hạnh nhân đều có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc* trị môi thâm* giúp đôi môi của bạn thêm mềm mại và sáng hồng hơn

- Dầu dừa, ô liu hay dầu hạnh nhân đều là “trợ thủ” đắc lực mang lại tự tin và làn môi hồng ngọt ngào cho bạn gái. Bạn có thể trộn một lượng bằng nhau giữa dầu dừa và dầu hạnh nhân, bôi lên môi và để qua đêm vào mỗi ngày, hoặc hòa lẫn 5 – 6 giọt dầu hạnh nhân với 1 muỗng canh mật ong dùng cho môi khô và thâm.

- Đây là 2 biện pháp có công hiệu làm mềm và mịn da, giúp môi hồng tự nhiên trông thấy.

- Tương tự dầu dừa và dầu hạnh nhân, dầu ô liu đã được chứng minh hiệu quả dưỡng, giữ ẩm cho môi, làm môi mềm mại, sáng mịn hẳn lên.

- Có nhiều cách khai thác ưu điểm *trị môi thâm* đồng thời cung cấp độ ẩm và đàn hồi cho môi từ dầu ô liu mà bạn có thể áp dụng thường ngày, như massage môi nhẹ nhàng bằng vài giọt dầu loại này, hoặc trộn 1/2 muỗng cà phê đường với vài giọt dầu ô liu và chà xát lên môi mỗi tuần một lần sẽ cho kết quả khả quan sau khoảng 1 – 2 tháng.

=> Nếu bạn đang bị thâm quầng mắt hãy tham khảo một số mẹo sau: cách trị thâm quầng mắt


----------



## ga36 (31 Tháng năm 2018)

đi săm là xong


----------



## Heracare (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

hay đó


----------

